# Java Web = Webside Anwendung



## Patrick_1991 (11. Mrz 2012)

Hi Leute,

Schon oft habe ich bemerkt wenn ich eine Java-Projekt erstellen (NetBeans), 
es auch eine Option namens " Java Web ".

Was hat es damit auf sich ?
Und in wie fern unterscheidet sich die "Programmsprache" von Java ?
Und kann ich damit Application programmieren, die auf einem Server (Webside) laufen ?

Mfg
PatrickWTB


----------



## gman (11. Mrz 2012)

Unter dieser Kategorie kann man Web-Anwendungen erstellen. 



> Und in wie fern unterscheidet sich die "Programmsprache" von Java ?



Gar nicht. Es werden nur andere Frameworks benutzt und die Anwendung muss auf einem
Application-Server (oder mindestens einem Servlet-Container) gepackt werden.


----------



## Patrick_1991 (11. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank,

Ich habe mich schon damit rumgespielt und mit dem Server gebastelt 

Nochmal Danke und ich denke das hier hat sich erledigt.

Mfg


----------

